# Nano Fish



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I have recently noticed that nano fish keeping have become a huge part of the hobby, and with all these small 15 gallon tanks out there, I have seen countless threads on the possibilities for Fishkeeping in there, so I thought I might as well an create this Thad with a large list of potential fish for smaller tanks 10-20 gallons

*small schooling fish*
Diamond Head Neon tetras (Paracheirodon Innesi Diamant)
Bloodfin Tetra (Aphyocharax anisitsi
platinum tetra (Hemigrammus vorderwinkleri) 
Hengals rasbora (Trigonostigma hengeli)
Lamb chop rasbora (Trigonostigma espei)
Harlequin Rasbora (Trigonostigma heteromorpha)
Boraras brigittae
Neon tetras (Paracheirodon innesi)
Vietnamese cardinal minnows (Tanichthys micagemmae)
Cardinal tetras (Paracheirodon axelrodi)
X ray tetras (Pristella maxillaris)
Glo light tetras (Hemigrammus erythrozonus)
Glowlight danio (Danio choprai)
Ember tetras (Hyphessobrycon amandae)
Ruby tetras (Axelrodia riesei)
Jelly Bean Tetra ( Ladigesia roloffi)
Green Neon Tetras (paracheirodon simulans)
Eyesot rasbora (Brevibora dorsiocellata)
Aspidoras pauciradiatus
Panther Danio (Danio aesculapii)
Lamp eye tetras (Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae)
Platinum barb (Horadandia atukorali)
Spotted rasbora (boraras maculatus)
Boraras merah
Boraras nana 
white cloud mountain minnows (Tanichthys albonubes)
celestial pearl danios (Celestichthys margaritatus)
Blue Neon Rasboras (Sundadanio axelrodi)
marbled hatchet fish (Carnegiella strigata)
Bumblebee Goby (Brachygobius nunus)
Microdevario nanus
burmese bumble bee gobie (Brachygobius xanthomelas)
dwarf emerald rasbora, or zebra Rasbora (Danio erythromicron)
Boraras micros
Burma Yellow Neon Rasboras (Microdevario kubotai)
Sparrow Rasbora (Boraras uropthalmoides)
Norman's lampeye killifish (Aplocheilichthys normani)

*schooling catfish, and loaches. except for the 4th one*
pygmy cories (coryordra pygmaeus)
dwarf cories (coryordra hastatus)
dwarf caries (coryordra habrosus)
mini moth catfish (Hara Jerdoni)
Dwarf Loach (Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki)
otto catfish ( Otocinclus vestitus)

*fish that can be kept in groups of 2-4*
Guppies (Poecilia reticulata)
endlers (Poecilia wingei)
platies (Xiphophorus maculatus)
platies (Xiphophorus variatus)
golden teddies (Xenophallus umbratilis)
hetendaria formosa
Characodon lateralis
Clown killifish (Epiplatys annulatus)
Gardneri killifish (fundalopanchax gardneri)
Scheeli killifish (fundalopanchax scheeli)
Armoured stickleback (Indostomus paradoxus)

*Fish that can be kept solitary*
scarlet badis (dario dario) 
Dwarf Puffer (Tetraodon travancoricus)
Sparkling Gourami (Trichopsis pumila)
honey gourami (Trichogaster chuna)
Dwarf Gourami (Trichogaster lalius)
Betta Rutilans
Betta splendens
betta falx
betta simplex
betta imbellis
Liqorice gourami (Parosphromenus deissneri)
Spotted Blue Eyed Rainbow (pseudomugil gertrudae)
American Flagfish, or Florida Flagfish, (Jordanella floridae)
lamprologus multifasciatus

*please read*
when submitting new fish for this thread please add the proper name, common name, and the group size, as this will save me lots of stress from doing all that by myself

CREDITS
I got like 5-6 fish from this site, and the rest were from knowledge and suggestions 
http://www.franksaqu...om/nanofish.htm


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Does anybody have any suggestions, or corrections?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

New "working" link for credits
Nano-Fish


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I will just mention for the benefit of members that don't know, that we have fish profiles on TFK with data on water parameters, numbers required for shoaling species, aquascaping ideas, compatibility, foods, etc. If the scientific name (or common name when it agrees with that used in the profile) is shaded, as several are in the above list, it allows you to click on the shaded name to see that profile. Not all the mentioned species are in the profiles, but from the shading you can see those that are.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for that helpful information bryon!


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

I like it. Maybe Serpae Tetra ? Or do they need bigger than a 20g..


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Adamson said:


> I like it. Maybe Serpae Tetra ? Or do they need bigger than a 20g..


Yes, they should be in a 30g in a group of 8+ with no other fish except some hardy substrate fish.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Byron said:


> Yes, they should be in a 30g in a group of 8+ with no other fish except some hardy substrate fish.


Ahh yes, I have 10 in my piranha tank.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Quick question I am really interested in.

Would it be ok to keep a Platy or Molly by themselves?

With other species?

I have 3 mollies and 1 platy by themselves right now in different tanks.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Termato said:


> Quick question I am really interested in.
> 
> Would it be ok to keep a Platy or Molly by themselves?
> 
> ...


Platy and/or molly can be housed with other peaceful fish that share the same water parameters (medium hard to hard GH, basic pH).


----------



## D00dle (Feb 5, 2013)

**

I joined this website just to say thank you for posting this giant list. This will be super helpful as I plan my new 10 gallon


----------

